# Water Leak? (Rear Passenger Side)



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

I was vacuuming the floor of my GTO today and when I removed the passenger rear floor mat I found that the carpet was wet in a small area by where the seat is bolted down (at the rear end of the plastic covering that runs between the seat and the door). Has anyone had this problem? I went through some of the other posts on this problem and it seems like most of the leaks are towards the front by the firewall.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Sorry to hear this problem is rearing it's ugly head again. After reading some of the other posts, I didn't even want to drive mine in the rain.

Keep us posted on how it works out.


----------



## goatboy_2004GTO (Sep 7, 2006)

Yeah I noticed when it was raining a couple days ago mine was leaking on the driver's side from the roof...but only when I was driving. The car sat in the rain all day and no leak...weird...:confused


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I have not noticed any water inside mine. I just drove from PA to NY and back again in a driving rain storm and the car is bone dry inside.*


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

goatboy_2004GTO said:


> Yeah I noticed when it was raining a couple days ago mine was leaking on the driver's side from the roof...but only when I was driving. The car sat in the rain all day and no leak...weird...:confused


Wow..I have this exact problem in the Z28. During some rain storms, I get a good puddle in the back floor behind the drivers seat. then some days it rains 3 inches and it's bone dry. No one seems to be able to figure this one out?


----------



## goatboy_2004GTO (Sep 7, 2006)

thecommish16 said:


> Wow..I have this exact problem in the Z28. During some rain storms, I get a good puddle in the back floor behind the drivers seat. then some days it rains 3 inches and it's bone dry. No one seems to be able to figure this one out?


I guess not...I'll just see if it happens again when we get a good rain and if so, take it back to the dealership.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

A mechanic friend of mine says it may have to do with the drain in the firewall being blocked. bring that up maybe it will help at the dealer?


----------



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

*Leak still a mystery*

Hmmmmm, I realize now that it only happens when I am driving.
I cannot see where the water could be coming in.
I had someone pour water over the car with a hose for 10 minutes and spray water on the under carriage. Not a drop inside.

Commish, you may be on to something. I was wondering if it could be coming from underneath the plastic molding which is between the seat and the door and traveling from the front of the passenger door area to the back.

This is still a mystery to me.

If anyone has any other thoughts or suggestions I am all ears.

Time to take it back to the dealer


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Mine does the same thing, but has had repairs done that required removing the rear glass- so I just assumed it was a poor seal. The car is garaged and will not be driven in the rain anyway, so it isn't a huge concern to me, but I would like to see what is causing it though.
Joe


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

Looks like today would be a great day to take it to your dealer if you're in NJ.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

yeah I did the same thing...poured water over it, and cant get any to come in,but man when it rains im dumping out cups full of water on a day like today.


----------



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

*Leak problem solved*

I wanted give everyone an update on this leak.
I took the car back to the dealership last week.
After doing a water test on it they found water coming through the rear quarter glass and traveling down to the passenger door sill. 
They had to reseal it.
I thought it was the door itself not sealing properly. 
We had over 5 inches of rain here over the weekend and not a drop in the car. Problem solved.


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

my car just went through (sitting in my driveway)the torrential downpours in N.J. day before yesterday.... 8" in 12 hours!!!!! Bone dry.......
My basement on the other hand....


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

I just got mine back from the dealer last Friday and after five tries this is what they found.
By putting a very bright light in the trunk with all the panels and carpeting out they found that three of four braces that connect to the trunk floor pan were not sealed. They had previously replaced the door seal, resealed the firewall, and resealed the rear glass. Like some of the posters have said, the water only gets in when the car is driven and not from just sitting out in the rain. It takes motion on wet roads to get water up and through these poorly or never sealed areas. 
I hope that the next time it rains I will not have any more leakes. I don't care for sloshing in the rocker pannels.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

PatrickNJ said:


> Hmmmmm, I realize now that it only happens when I am driving.
> I cannot see where the water could be coming in.
> I had someone pour water over the car with a hose for 10 minutes and spray water on the under carriage. Not a drop inside.
> 
> Time to take it back to the dealer


See my previous post as it sounds a lot like what I just went through. If you have ant questions you can PM me you phone # and I can perhaps help you.


----------



## red04 (May 1, 2007)

*water leak*

i had the same problem with mine. water leaks suck. i removed the carpet and everything. my leak was only on the top of the carpet and not underneath. water leaks can rack your brain. in some cases, water can actually flow uphill. my leak ended up being in the jamb itself. the water was running from the door in through the jamb and overtop of thedoor rubber seal. it ended up on the passenger side floor right by the seatbelt bolt.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

went to chevy and for 150 bucks they fixed it...resealed in 3 places...door, quarter panel and firewall...all leaking. They have a flat rate, look for that kinda thing.


----------



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

*Not again!*

Guess what, there is still a leak coming from the same area I mentioned in my previous post. Here we go again. It's a good thing that I inspect the car often.
I had to dry the carpet with one of those 1950ish Sunbeam Hair dryers. Did the job.
I will let everyone know how I do on my next visit to the dealership.

Pat


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Pat,
Sorry to read the water problem resurfaced on your car, but glad you dug this topic back up. About a month ago I noticed my front side passenger carpet was wet after a summer rain shower blew thru that was propelled by high winds. I recall the same front dropped a tornado down in Brooklyn. Never found this problem after washing or the less than a hand full of times I've driven it in the rain, nor has it happened since... so I'll be looking to see what you post up again.

Good luck,
Red.


----------



## HADAWS6 (Dec 5, 2005)

hey pat i think we have pm'd before ,i had water on my floor in the back and took it to dealer only to find out the car was damaged in a wind storm during shipping from AUST. GM fixed the car when it came off boat in california and sent it to dealer in PA. were i bought the car never told the car was re clear coated and all the GLASS REPLACED,not to mention other stuff replaced . the dealer i took it to for water problem was JIM CURLEY PONTIAC IN LAKEWOOD N.J .,NOT the dealer i bought it from, he told me that the car was severly damaged somehow and and when he punched up the VIN # at the dealership he found all the the stuff GM replaced and asked if i was told about it , i said NO, he gave me all the info from the GM computer printed in black and white(2 pages) , i called the dealer in PA who knew nothing about it and i know they did not know nothing about . they were great, within 2 days they told me i was getting an 2006 gto and pick what i wanted 6 weeks later buyback of the imp blue 2005 and new 2006 cyclone grey gto , yes i know i have told this story before on this site , but the water problem was the reason i took my car in and found out about the GM COVER UP ,i cannot believe my car was the only one damaged in a wind storm but maybe it was .i guess i tell this story cause i felt so mislead by GM it was so crappy ,if the water problem never happened i would still be driving a car i thought was brand new . GOOD LUCK PATNJ I HOPE YOUR WATER PROBLEM GETS FIXED WITHOUT ANY GM B.S. I LOVE MY GTO AND WILL STILL BUY GM AGAIN THEY DID HANDLE THE SITUATION VERY WELL


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

PatrickNJ said:


> Guess what, there is still a leak coming from the same area I mentioned in my previous post. Here we go again. It's a good thing that I inspect the car often.
> I had to dry the carpet with one of those 1950ish Sunbeam Hair dryers. Did the job.
> I will let everyone know how I do on my next visit to the dealership.
> 
> Pat


You might have water getting into the rocker panels from either the front or rear wheel well. I had water entering my car -- and that's where it came from. And the water would only get in there while the car was in motion -- so having someone soak the side of your car with a hose isn't going to expose the problem.

The way the rockers are designed -- there's a big channel under each door sill -- with two giant holes facing the passenger compartment. Water gets in there, sloshes around -- then enters through the holes. 

I'd have your dealer yank the plastic rocker covers off the outside of the car then pull the rubber weeper vents out. I'd also have them drill a couple of drain holes to see if water runs out. If it does, they'll have to focus on the wheel wells.


----------



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks guys fro helping me out. I am taking it back soon. Will let you know the outcome.


----------



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

*Update on Leak*

I took the car back and told the service rep about the water coming in on the rear passenger floor. They had a leak specialist come in. They had to reseal the seam on the rear quarter panel. 
To get access to and reseal the seam they had to remove the interior trim.
If you read my previous posts the rear quarter glass seam (on the same side) also needed to be sealed. (That was from a visit to another dealer a few months ago)
They did a good job in removing and reassembling the trim without breaking or scratching anything. 

Only time will tell to see if there are any more leaks.

I would advise that everyone should inspect their car for leaks periodically.

Pat


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

What seam on the quarter panel? Do you mean the seam between the quarter and floor pan or wheel well? Again, water gets in that rocker panel -- then dumps into the rear footwell via these holes in the floor panel toward the rear of the front seat...


----------



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

I don't know which one.


----------



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

*Round 3*

'05 A4
We have had quite a bit of rain here in NJ in the past two days.
I periodically check the rear passenger floor and it has been bone dry since they fixed it. Last night after the rain subsided I decided to get the rear passenger floor. The towel I left there was wet. The carpet was slightly wet only on the top. This is getting very aggravating. 

I am taking it back for the third time when it gets a little warmer.

Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

PatrickNJ said:


> '05 A4
> We have had quite a bit of rain here in NJ in the past two days.
> I periodically check the rear passenger floor and it has been bone dry since they fixed it. Last night after the rain subsided I decided to get the rear passenger floor. The towel I left there was wet. The carpet was slightly wet only on the top. This is getting very aggravating.
> 
> ...


Well, it is not just the GTO's, so don't feel bad. My wife called me last night to tell me the '07 Chevy Tahoe was wet inside as well. She told me when she opended the rear hatch door she noticed a small puddle of water on cargo mat. She found that the ceiling and rear passenger side pillar area was damp. This is the first time we have noticed this. Come July we would have had the tahoe two years, with one more year on the lease. I'm glad I leased it. I checked all the rubber seals around the hatch area this morning and didnt find anything out of the oridnary. I called my local Pontiac Dealer where I purchased the goat and made an appointment to take it their to be checked out. My " so-called, not really family" who owns the dealership told me they do warranty work on all GM cars. So, I'll see what they have to say. Come next year, I believe the wife is gonna take a look at the G8. That would be cool to have a GTO and a G8 and the homestead! 

As far as my goat, it does not see rain much. I get picked up for work so it's always in the garage unless I'm out and get caught in it. I havent found any leakage yet with that. I'll probally find out this summer, I plan to use her more this year.

Let us know how you make out, I'm curious.


----------

